Ask HN: What projects have you worked on that ended up failing - ctnieves
======
itamarst
1\. Small, fixable failures: software crashed in production every night at
4AM.

2\. Utter failures: long ago tried to do something like
[https://capnproto.org/](https://capnproto.org/), wasn't up to it.

3\. Worked on many projects that were replaced or cancelled a year later; the
largest was an airline reservation system.

4\. Started a startup, it failed due to lack of attention to what users
wanted.

You can hear full version of these stories and how to avoid other failures of
mine at [https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com)

------
marktangotango
I worked for an MLM company that was flying high when I started ($400M+ annual
sales) then tanked and closed. Team of about 30 devs and sys admins built a
complete e commerce system, duplicated outlook as a web app, and a lot of
other stuff. All that software is gone. Best team I've ever been on. Projects
didn't fail but the company did.

